# صناعة وانتاج الواح خشب مضغوط من تدويرمخلفات المزارع والطبيعة والنشارة لصناعة اجود الاثاث



## الوكيل العابد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مجموعة شركات العابدللصناعات المتطورة والتوكيلات التجارية تعلن عن*

*صناعة الاخشاب من نشارة الخشب وبواقى كسر الاخشاب والمخلفات الطبيعية من المزارع والمحاصيل*

*نقوم بتلك الصناعة على احدث واكمل وجه علمى متطوربجمع تلك الخامات واعادة خلطهاببعض الموادالتركيبة العضوية لدى شركتناثم كبسهاعلى خطوط انتاج خاصة نقوم بتصنيعهاحتى تناسب الغرض المصنع لها*

*فمن تلك المخلفات يصنع منه انواع عديدة من الفحم الطبيعى المضغوط*

*ومنه يصنع الواح خشبية من الحبيبى او الكونتر او PDF اوالواح الخشب المضغوط ومنه بزيادة تركيزات بعض المواد التركيبة العضوية نصنع اخشاب لهامقاومة عالية للكسروالصدامات ويصنع منهاالاثاث والموبليا والانتيك*

*وبزيادة اكبر لتلك الموادنصنع اخشاب لها امتيازات اعلى وتصبح مقاومة للحريق*

*--وايضانقوم بصناعة دهانات معالجة بطرق كيميائية حتى تصبح مقاومة للاشعة تحت الحمراءوفوق البنفسجية(اشعة الشمس)التى مع مرورالوقت تؤثرفى لون الطلاءوتغيرمن ملامحه فلدينادهانات مميزة لاتتأثربالاشعة ابداوايضانوع اقوى وبفاعلية اعلى مفاومة للحريق*

*خطوط انتاج صناعة الرخام من بودرالرخام شديدالصلابة بالوانه الجمميلة الناضرة والتركيبات العضوية لها وكيفية صنعها*

*منتجاتنا : نقوم بصناعة جميع انواع الفحم الطبيعى النباتى المضغوط بجميع اشكاله ومستوياته المتعددة - وايضا فحم الاقراص بالمواصفات الاوروبية وبكافة مستوياته وبالروائح الشرقية والفواكهة والبخور - فحم خشبى - فحم الشعلة والميجا واللهب والقوالب والوسادة*

*لايوجدوكلاءاخرون للمجال والصناعات المتعددة لدينا من قبل 1992 اومن بعدهاانتبهوا من خداع المنافسين*


*نسأل الله علمانافعاوقلباخاشعاوعملامتقبلا*

*نحن مجموعة شركات العابد نقدم لكم*



*خطوط انتاج وتدويرالاخشاب*

*خطوط انتاج وتدوير المخلفات الطبيعية من المزارع والمحاصيل*

*خطوط انتاج اخشاب التدفئة بكافة اشكالها(اقراص خشبية – اسطوانية – سداسية -..............جميع الاشكال والمستويات بمواصفات اوروبية*

*خطوط انتاج الواح الخشب الحبيبى خطوط انتاج الواح الكونتر خطوط انتاج الواح PDF*

*خطوط انتاج الخشب المضغوط خطوط انتاج اعمدة خشبية خطوط انتاج قواطيع خشبية*

*خطوط انتاج انواع متعددة من الاخشاب حسب الغرض المطلوب*

*خط تدويرالبلاستيك – ماكينات تشكيل بلاستيك تيرموفونيك – ماكينات فاكيوم*



*خطوط الانتاج المتطورة للفحم الطبيعى المضعوط*

*خطوط الانتاج الحديثة والمتطورة لفحم الاقراص سريع الاشتعال متعددة المستويات و مطاحن و عجانات و مكابس اعلاف 3 طن و5 طن كبير وصغير حتى 20 طن*

*-غرابيل هزاز للفرز – الدايات – مصانع تدوير المخلفات – خطوط انتاج الاعلاف – خطوط انتاج اعلاف السمك – خطوط انتاج اعلاف الارانب – خطوط انتاج اعلاف الدواجن – خطوط انتاج الاعلاف المواشى – المدشات – كسارات – ماكينات فرم*

*مكابس هيدروليك—ميكانيك—كهربائية—هوائية---------*

*افران تفحيم وافران تجفيف افران زجاج افران سيراميك افران خزف افران روتارى افران دواره*

*خطوط انتاج دهانات مميزة*

*خطوط تعبئه وتغليف حسب الطلب والغرض ومواصفات المنتج*

*وماكينات ومعدات تقطيع هاف اوتوماتيك—وفول اوتوماتيك على احدث مستوى*

*وجميع الالات وخطوط الانتاج والافران متوفرمنها جديد ومستعمل بحالة جيدة جدا لمن يرغب*

​​*التركيبات العضوية للفحم المضعوط والاقراص والاخشاب والدهانات وخطوط انتاج الرخام من بودر الرخام مع التركيبات الخاصة لها وكيفية تصنيعهابجميع الالوان*

*تركيبات الصابون السائل – الكلورجيل – البريل السائل – كريم لازالة الشحوم والزيوت من المنسوجات (جميعهابتركيزات عالية وجودة فعالة ممتازة)*

*وجيع انواع المعسلات من المزاج والسلوم والبرج والاقص وبالاضافة الى معسلات الفواكهة بجودة عالية ممتازة*

*وايضاخطوط الانتاج بالتوليفات الخاصة لكل صنف ونوع متوفرة لدينا*

*الات وماكينات صناعة البخور وطرق صنعها واضافة مركباتها*

*---ولديناانواع اخرى متميزة من الفحم (الفحم النشط ) (اكتيفتيد كربون) (ACTIVATED CARBON()((ويستخدم كفلاترفى المباسم للشيشة والتدخين ومنه نوع اخريستخدم فى فلاترالمياه لتنقية الماءمن الشوائب والمتعلقات الاخرى))ويوجدلديناايضافحم منشط لاستخدام فى صهرالمعادن وعزل غرف الكهرباء واستخدامات اخرى متعددة وكثيرة)*

*نستطيع توريد الشيشة وجميع كماليتها من (قلوب – فوارغ زجاج بكافة الاحجام والالوان – لايات – اشكال عديدة من المباسم و الكهرمانات - جميع الكامليات والاكسسوار) لدينامعارضنا ومصادرنا جملة الجملة*

*توريد جميع المواد الخام والتركيبات العضوية لجميع المنتجات (الفحم الطبيعى المضغوط – فحم الاقراص سريع الاشتعال – مختلف تركيبات الاخشاب – جميع تركيبات الرخام – الدهانات – الاعلاف – كثيروكثير..................)*



*---احزروا الشركات الحديثة قليلة الخبرات ضعيفة المعرفة(اقوال لا افعال)*

*لدينا خبرات كثيرة ومتعددة فى جميع المجالات ونسر لنقلها اليكم لاى استفسار بانتظاركم*


*---ونرجومن العملاء قبل التعامل مع الشركات التاكد من صحه قدرتهم على الاداء الفعلى لتقنية الالات والماكينات وايضاالاداء العلمى المعملى للكفاءة العلمية للتركيبات العضوية بعيداكل البعد عن تركيبات تقليدية*


*زوروا موقعنا : www.alabd-groups.com *

*الموقع : مجموعة شركات العابد*






*شكرالكم*

* 0020173556514 0020119932878*


----------

